# breeding tiger barbs?



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I have a twenty gallon tank with 6 tigers in there, amung other fish. I was wondering if anyone has successfully bred tiger barbs? I read yesterday barbs are typically easy to breed, but that tigers require a bit more work. I have never bred anything besides guppies and betta's, so would think it would be cool to try out some tigers. I have extra tanks if needed, but even if they fry were used as little treats for the rest of the tank i wouldn't mind, just think it would be fun.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I did a quick search on 'breeding tiger barbs' and got contradictory advice in the first 2 hits.
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/breeding/tigerbarbs.php says 'you must separate males and females'. and this http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/tigerbarb.php says keep a large group and let the fish choose their own pairs. 

Oh well, I hope you get better advice.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats pretty good info, thanks emc, i'll probably just let them keep chilling in the current community tank their in, not try seperating them. I"m of in college so the tank is actually at my parents home anyway, so not much i could do right now to help them out. 
but if anyone has successfully bred tiger barbs i would love to hear about it
thanks


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

My tiger barbs would always breed by themselves. I would see them do the mating dance, and then I would see a group of transparent eggs come out of the female barb. Immediatley after the eggs came, they all ate them. 
So you obviously would need the other tank, and would need to seperate the eggs quickly. I suggest reading a bunch about it.


----------



## guppybreader (Mar 27, 2010)

I suggest putting the barbs in the spare tank and when they lay the eggs put the barbs in the other tank rather than moving the eggs


----------

